

"goodbye dmr and jmc", valid C and Common Lisp in the same file - spacemanaki
https://gist.github.com/1310968

======
advisedwang
On the topic of polygot programs, fear this beauty in COBOL, Pascal, Fortran,
C, PostScript, sh, Perl 5 and even x86 MACHINE CODE (not assembly):
<http://ideology.com.au/polyglot/polyglot.txt>

------
spacemanaki
Click the different revisions on the right to change the syntax highlighting
from C to Common Lisp...

